# Pregnant Siamese???



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Well my girl (Timone) was at stud for 2 weeks while we were in florida and apparently they mated all the time!
This was her second attempt.

It seems that she was calling about a week after we got back so i assumed she was not pregnant, but now im not so sure...............

When Pumba had her babies, Timone got all maternal and thought they were hers.
She has bright pink nips that are bigger than normal, not really much of a tummy.
But today I noticed her lady bits are starting to be different. Dunno if anyone else has noticed before, but most of my maidens have their lady bits showing until they get preggers, and then what seems like 2 covers of fur eventually get bigger which seems to shield the vagina - or am i imagining it??

Does anyone else's Siamese find it hard to know if they are calling or just very vocal??

Btw - if she is preggers she will be due around 21st May

Now normally all that I have described would lead me to believe she is pregnant, but im doubting myself because of her calling when she came back from stud.

So im asking the advice of Siamese breeders really, as the Siamese appear to be completely different to other breeds!!! LOL


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

not sure about siamese - but minnii is due on the 22nd and i think she has 3 in there, but her tummy is really quite big now and she is so heavy as well. 

I think bluechips girl might have called for a while after coming back from stud and is pregnant.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hiya..I dont own a siamese (only a simamese x boy  )

But If she is small but showing signs could she just be having 1 or 2 kits?


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Lily isn't Siamese but she called for about half a day when she returned from stud - I was sure she couldnt be pregnant because of this but sure enough she is. Lily is just starting to show now with her tummy getting bigger.

Sounds like your girl could be

D xx

P.s she is due 20th May


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> But today I noticed her lady bits are starting to be different. Dunno if anyone else has noticed before, but most of my maidens have their lady bits showing until they get preggers, and then what seems like 2 covers of fur eventually get bigger which seems to shield the vagina - or am i imagining it??


I have to agree with you there Zowie, Rosie is the same - the little fluffy bits are bigger fluffy bits now. Maybe you should take her for a scan just to see? I know a really good place for a scan - shouldn't be too far from you and they are only £30. Drop me a pm if you want their name xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> I have to agree with you there Zowie, Rosie is the same - the little fluffy bits are bigger fluffy bits now. Maybe you should take her for a scan just to see? I know a really good place for a scan - shouldn't be too far from you and they are only £30. Drop me a pm if you want their name xx


Yeah im glad someone else notices the fluffy bits too - with experienced queens the fluffy bits tend to stay there, but then not so prominent until they get pregnant again, at which point they get bigger.
But my maidens did not have fluffy bits around their vaginas - its like they grow 2 lumps around it to cover it up LOL.
But Pumba now has fluffy bits as she has just had a litter, but Timone is starting to grow fluffy bits.
I can only describe it as a furry hood LOL

As for the scan, my vets are brilliant - they are a good price too. But thanks anyway hun


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

fluffy hood :lol::lol:


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> fluffy hood :lol::lol:


he he he he


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Let us know when you know more if she is pregnant, hope she is for you. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, I agree, they almost begin to look like boys


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I can confirm that she IS pregnant - babies are due 21st May 09.
She is looking lovely and chunky


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

:001_tt1:aww so cute congratulations :001_tt1:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> I can confirm that she IS pregnant - babies are due 21st May 09.
> She is looking lovely and chunky


Great news ! she is due the day after Lily!

D xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

And the day before Minnii.  Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

my girl called for five days after stud and she was very hard to get to mate with the stud.

she is six and half weeks now but things could be going wrong if you read my threads you will see what i am talking about, it is a bit of a nightmare now but she did call long after stud.


----------



## mbb (May 3, 2009)

oh my god all your cats are so cute! hope you have little ones on the way. Good luck


----------



## mbb (May 3, 2009)

oh sorry just saw that you do know now. well done  good luck


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

xxSaffronxx said:


> I can confirm that she IS pregnant - babies are due 21st May 09.
> She is looking lovely and chunky


awww congrats! what colours are you looking at??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Baby Siamese on the way - great news :thumbup:


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww congrats! what colours are you looking at??


lilacs, chocs, seals and blues


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

xxSaffronxx said:


> lilacs, chocs, seals and blues


noooo!! Im so jealous lol!! hmy:

LOVE chocis & Blues! OH and Lilacs!! :001_tt1: Cant wait for piccis!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> lilacs, chocs, seals and blues


Never say never to caramels too


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Never say never to caramels too


LOL i love caramels too - my stud owner has 2 caramels and they are gorgeous.
I am only just getting used to genetics (after help from you Kim  )
What colours produce caramel then?


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww Congratulations she is due the same day as keira x:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

It's caused by the dm - dilute modifier gene. It is supposed to be dominant, so two normal dilutes can not produce a modified dilute ie Blue/lilac/fawn based caramel or apricot the modified version of cream. However, they seem to pop up all over the place. The GCCF used to not allow you to register a caramel/apricot from two non modified dilutes, but then they would allow you to change the registration if that cat/kitten was wrong coloured at a show  

Non dilute colours like seal, chocolate, cinnamon or red can carry the dm. If the stud you used is a non dilute colour, I would ask the stud owner if he has ever produced a caramel in his litters. If he has then you have a possibility of them appearing in your litter too :thumbup: Nice to meet someone that loves caramels :thumbup:


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> It's caused by the dm - dilute modifier gene. It is supposed to be dominant, so two normal dilutes can not produce a modified dilute ie Blue/lilac/fawn based caramel or apricot the modified version of cream. However, they seem to pop up all over the place. The GCCF used to not allow you to register a caramel/apricot from two non modified dilutes, but then they would allow you to change the registration if that cat/kitten was wrong coloured at a show
> 
> Non dilute colours like seal, chocolate, cinnamon or red can carry the dm. If the stud you used is a non dilute colour, I would ask the stud owner if he has ever produced a caramel in his litters. If he has then you have a possibility of them appearing in your litter too :thumbup: Nice to meet someone that loves caramels :thumbup:


Wow now im confused! LOL
The stud is a very dark chocolate - but a choccie non the less


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh wow kim, I have just seen your website with your red tabby Mungo - how adorable is he!!!!!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

The dark choccie, could be harbouring a dilute modifier gene then :biggrin: I would as the stud owner if he has had any caramel babies. Alot of people just think they are bad lilacs or blues. I think some are and have been miscoloured, but there are true caramels out there and there is no mistaking their colour.

 Thank you for your comments about Mungo, red oris are very striking. He is over a year now and has grown up to be HUGE and lives the life of riley in Devon.

I have two more "mini Mungos". Herbert










and his dilute modified apricot brother Boris


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> The dark choccie, could be harbouring a dilute modifier gene then :biggrin: I would as the stud owner if he has had any caramel babies. Alot of people just think they are bad lilacs or blues. I think some are and have been miscoloured, but there are true caramels out there and there is no mistaking their colour.
> 
> Thank you for your comments about Mungo, red oris are very striking. He is over a year now and has grown up to be HUGE and lives the life of riley in Devon.
> 
> ...


Oh they are just stunning!!!! :001_tt2:

I want one!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:001_smile: Herbie's still available, ready in a week or so


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

whats the difference between caramel and cream then?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Caramel is the dilute modified version of lilac, blue or fawn and cream is the dilute version of red.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Caramel is the dilute modified version of lilac, blue or fawn and cream is the dilute version of red.


so it's a diluted dilute?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

no its a modified dilute.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Saikou said:


> no its a modified dilute.


Oh, I'mstill confused - sorry - how is it modified? So it's lilac (for example) with what done to it? How can you tell on a kitten that it's a modified dilute? Sorry if I'm being a pain - I want to learn just having trouble today.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If the kitten carries one or two dm dilute modifier genes, then their diluted colour of lilac say is altered slightly, caramelised, and rather than a pinky grey colour as lilacs should be they are browny grey with a metallic sheen. The same happens to blue and fawn, although the caramel colour in each instance is slightly different depending on the base colour. All have a tell tale metallic sheen to them though.

Creams with one or two dm dilute modifier genes, rather than being a powdery pale colour, are deemed to be "hot" and again have a metallic sheen which shows as a lilacy/bluey blush over the main coat colour.

Probably not easy to see, as monitors show different colours but Muddy is a lilac based caramel

http://www.saikousiameseandorientals.com/full_images/muddy17.jpg


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you for that - I think I get it now. Muddy is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you, he is my pride and joy. He is a qualifier for caramels, they aren't championship status yet, multi BIS winner inc BOV oriental adult at the Supreme (early 2x in a row) and Dad to an IGPr from his first litter. A judge from Oz emailed me because she thought he was a perfect example of what a caramel should look like. He gets his good colour from his Dad, who is also a caramel, but a siamese.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, that's a great color !


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> :001_smile: Herbie's still available, ready in a week or so


Awww thanks hun - i dont have a stud house yet tho lol


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

apricot is the modified version of cream - caramel is the modified version of blue, lilac or fawn. Apricot is quite a hot, sandy, almost pinkish tone.



spid said:


> so it's a diluted dilute?


----------

